# My Cracker



## BMyers (Jul 15, 2009)

I had to put my hoglet project on hold until I can afford to buy more materials. So to pass the time I decided to start on the Cracker Locomotive. Thanks to a kind member who is sending me material for the boiler, I think I have everything to make this engine. 
Started Monday morning and I have enough parts to assemble the frame. Next on to building the engine.
I will try to be more diligent photographing this project.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, it's great to see another Cracker. Yours looks better than mine with those thick frame side plates.

 Do you have the gears? Are you cutting your own? I had to alter the axle spacing to fit the gears I bought.

More pictures! ;D


----------



## BMyers (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought gears based on Shred's post. I have a 12 T and 3 35 T gears on the way from Tower Hobbies. I used the gearspur utility to get the spacing. 
Gonna hit the flea markets Sunday for a piece of O gauge track and materials.


----------



## BMyers (Jul 18, 2009)

A productive morning in the shop. I have the port block made






And started on the crankshaft


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking good! It's neat to see all of the differences in the Crackers. ;D


----------



## BMyers (Jul 19, 2009)

Little Gloat, 
I scored big today ! At the flea market I found enough O27 track to make a figure 8 for my cracker to run on, all for 2 bucks !


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome! I was hoping you'd find some! Yeah, O-27 track is plentiful and cheap, often too worn and corroded for the electrics guys, but great for steam, or battery power.


----------



## BMyers (Jul 20, 2009)

A flywheel is born
Cutting the recess from a tip I picked up on here:





Ready to go:





The gears showed up today and all looks good. I am eager to get the engine completed and running on compressed air !


----------



## BMyers (Jul 21, 2009)

I worked on the cylinder today. I am making mine out of one piece. Here I am rounding over the top on my shaper.






cutting the other side:






finished part and cutter:


----------



## itowbig (Jul 21, 2009)

very cool


----------



## shred (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good.. that shaper looks to be great for bling-effects


----------



## BMyers (Jul 22, 2009)

It's Alive. Finished the engine tonight and test ran it on air. I had the regulator down to the point I was reading below 5 PSI and it chugged right along. Being my first steam engine I have to say seeing it run was very gratifying !
Yes, Shred a shaper sure is handy, beats buying a rounding over end mill.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hi6kg5eHBQ[/ame]


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 22, 2009)

Woohooo! ;D Nice to see them running, isn't it? You've sure got yours running sooner than I ran these. :bow:


----------



## BMyers (Jul 22, 2009)

Vernon,
I am unemployed, I have nothing but time to build engines... :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 22, 2009)

Good point. 
What size bore did you use? The dimension is covered up by a shaper tool. ;D
I'd like to see how low you can take the air pressure when you're turning the axles.

I didn't think much of wobblers before I started these Crackers; they've sure changed my mind now.


----------



## BMyers (Jul 22, 2009)

the bore ended up at .325". I was running the drive axles, just no wheels, those are next


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, good. I really need to find my little regulator, so I can get some comparison numbers.

Geat video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## shred (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool.. if it'll run on 5 PSI air, it'll run on steam from the boiler.


----------



## Maryak (Jul 22, 2009)

Neat :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## BMyers (Jul 22, 2009)

I am guessing it was about 5 PSI. I need a better gauge. At the compressor the regulator gauge was showing 0 PSI ( I know that is a lie). I had 15' of air hose, an air gun and some 1/8" tubing to get to the engine, so there was some pressure drop there. I went back out and did some tinkering and can get it to just tick over.
I could use some suggestions on attaching the wheels to the axles. Is loctite the approved method ?


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 22, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> I could use some suggestions on attaching the wheels to the axles. Is loctite the approved method ?



I turned my wheels with a .200" hub on the flange side, drilled and tapped for setscrews.


----------



## shred (Jul 22, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> I am guessing it was about 5 PSI. I need a better gauge. At the compressor the regulator gauge was showing 0 PSI ( I know that is a lie). I had 15' of air hose, an air gun and some 1/8" tubing to get to the engine, so there was some pressure drop there. I went back out and did some tinkering and can get it to just tick over.
> I could use some suggestions on attaching the wheels to the axles. Is loctite the approved method ?


At the moment the 'driving' wheels on mine are attached (epoxy I think) to the gears which have a setscrew to fix them to the axles. The off-side wheels are freewheeling but could be loctited on. I think setscrew stubs are the way to go, but I made my wheels before I thought of attaching them  . I acquired a bunch of 1/8" shaft collars from a hobby store with the idea of fixing them to the wheels for attachment, but never did seem to need them and now they ride on the outside stubs of the axles as decoration.


----------



## BMyers (Jul 25, 2009)

Finished up the wheels this morning. I can run the engine with the drive line at a few PSI. My compressor regulator needle stetting just above zero. I need to get a low pressure gauge next flea market trip.
Test run on track at just about 10 PSI at the regulator.
Eventually, I want to paint the aluminum frame and copper boiler, any suggestions on primer ?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYlBZdzlwMU[/ame]


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, that's great to see! ;D :bow: 

Now I want to do the same with mine.


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 1, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> Eventually, I want to paint the aluminum frame and copper boiler, any suggestions on primer ?


I'm either going to,
 (a) Set up another anodizing tank and do it myself. Surprisingly easy.
 (b) Wait for a batch of stuff going to be anodized at work, and include my parts. Could be a while.
 (c) Send my parts to the local plater and PAY for anodizing. Not likely.
or
 (d) Remake the frames and footplates in steel, and blacken them. Stronger and heavier than aluminum, but more work, and rust-prone.


I think I've watched your video about fifty times. ;D


----------



## shred (Aug 1, 2009)

I painted with a baking laquer right onto bead-blasted bare metal. They suggest AlOx blasting, which I think would make it stick a little better.


----------



## BMyers (Aug 1, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> I think I've watched your video about fifty times. ;D



thanks Vernon. I have watched your video more than once, also !
I need to get serious about the boiler.


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 1, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> I painted with a baking laquer right onto bead-blasted bare metal. They suggest AlOx blasting, which I think would make it stick a little better.


Yeah, I've looked at that stuff, it sounds pretty good. I wonder what it's max temperature is.
Have you run _Slightly Loco_ any more since completion? How's the paint holding up? What about the silver on your smokebox?


----------



## shred (Aug 1, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've looked at that stuff, it sounds pretty good. I wonder what it's max temperature is.
> Have you run _Slightly Loco_ any more since completion? How's the paint holding up? What about the silver on your smokebox?


The baking lacquer is holding up ok-- a little flaked off the corners of the cab where it's been dinged, but i've run it a bunch of times and it's done well with the heat. The silver exhaust header paint is also holding up fine. The first paint I used -- Hi Temp BBQ paint, didn't stick at all well. 

I've heard the GunKote or KG-Kote stuff is much tougher against dings and it should take the heat ok since it's designed for gun barrels. I may try that sometime. A lot of the 16mm crowd seem to use ordinary model paint for most of their locos.


----------



## BMyers (Aug 1, 2009)

shred, 
even on aluminum ?


----------



## shred (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah, to make the 'lined' sides of the alu baseplate I painted the whole thing and then sanded off the edges back to bare metal. There is some very minor chipping on the edges from the sanding, but it stuck well. My baseplate was made from some slightly textured aluminum and I blasted it, but lots of guns have aluminum parts and this paint is designed for that market. I think an anodize finish would be stronger, but didn't have the facilities handy.


----------



## BMyers (Aug 5, 2009)

A productive day, I have all the parts made for the boiler except the bushings. I have some copper I will turn those out of in the next few days, then I have to work up the nerve to soldier the whole works together. 
Forming the boiler ends was much easier that I had expected. 
It is starting to look like a locomotive


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 5, 2009)

Ha, very nice! Your boiler ends look better than mine.


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking good BMyers :bow:
She'll be running soon!
Regards, Arnold


----------



## BMyers (Aug 19, 2009)

Not a lot going on with the cracker lately. I did manage to make the boiler saddles today.


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine is going fairly slowly as well. How did you make the saddles? (what shape, location, attachment method?)


----------



## BMyers (Aug 19, 2009)

i followed the plans for the shape, I ended up using micarta because I couldn't work the material you sent. The front one has a screw up through the foot plate, saddle and screws into a thread bushing in the smoke box. the rear one is floating for now until I get the location set.


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 19, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> i followed the plans for the shape, I ended up using micarta because I couldn't work the material you sent.



Ha, it's fun stuff to work with, eh? A three-foot square of it runs about $600, but it's an excellent insulator. What IS "Micarta", anyway? It sounds like another mica-based product.


----------



## BMyers (Aug 19, 2009)

Vernon:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micarta
Not bad to work with but the dust is nasty


----------



## J. Tranter (Aug 19, 2009)

Vernon what did you use for the boiler saddles? Or where can I get micarta? I was thinking of using brass but still not sure.

John T.


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 20, 2009)

Myers, thanks for the link. Sounds like it's a fairly wide-open list of materials that fall unter the "Micarta" name. I've probably cut the stuff, at work. Reminds me of G-10 fibreglass,, which I tried to use as an insulator in my first Stirling. It didn't hold up to THAT much direct heat. ;D

J.Tranter, the material I used was a pressed-Mica board, I have some pieces left over from foundry parts we made from it at work. It splits very easily along the grain, just like raw Mica. It's also very abrasive, even to carbide tooling, with nasty dust. I decided that if anything that bad, and expensive, was being used in a foundry, there must be a good (insulative) reason for it, and that the small cut-off bits were worth saving for the boiler saddles on my Crackers. 

Edit, apparently, acording to the manufacturer, and the MSDS, the dust is non-toxic, and "only" an irritant. Still, I wasn't hanging over it while machining it, and I used coolant to keep down the dust, like I do with all of the graphite I work with.


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 20, 2009)

What about the use of 'Bakelite' in that application? It seems to me that it would be easy to machine and it does tolerate a great deal of heat. I'm just curious.


BC1
Jim


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's the stuff i used, I decided to look it up today at work.

http://www.presspahn.com/Cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=63

http://www.yureka.com.my/uploads/244/244/Mica_Material_Solution.pdf


----------



## shred (Aug 22, 2009)

I ended up with brass supports with a little insulation filler between the boiler and support and another bit between the support and frame plate. Works ok, though the whole loco gets very hot after a while.


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 30, 2009)

How's the Cracker? Updates, updates! ;D Soldered that boiler yet?


----------



## BMyers (Sep 30, 2009)

The cracker sits stagnate in the shop. I have been spending my time chasing employment opportunities. I have walked to the shop a few times and threatened to work on it but some other silly thing distracts me.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 30, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> The cracker sits stagnate in the shop. I have been spending my time chasing employment opportunities. I have walked to the shop a few times and threatened to work on it but some other silly thing distracts me.



Best wishes with the opportunities but please follow through with threats. A lot of good work in this thread and very interesting.


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 30, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> A lot of good work in this thread and very interesting.



Too true. I'm really looking forward to seeing this one running. Good luck with the hunting!


----------



## BMyers (Sep 30, 2009)

I will. But several opportunities will require relocating. I am so distracted with how to move my shop (or if I should) that projects have lost my interest. 
I am going to try to get on the cracker maybe next week again, I need to do something to clear my head.


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 30, 2009)

Ah yeah, totally understandable. Well, don't let the Cracker be another point of stress.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds like some very tough decisions coming up. All I can say is...you won't make a bad one. Good luck and keep us posted (no pun intended).


----------



## BMyers (Oct 5, 2009)

Due to popular demand, I took some time out today and SOLDIERED THE BOILER. It wasn't nearly as painful as I thought it would be. I did get the fill bung a little cockeyed but I am going to live with it. 

Boiler After Pickling:






A Few Test assembly pics:


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats! That's great to see. ;D

I think that the smaller cylinder, flywheel, and overall length, give your Cracker a better look than mine.


----------



## shred (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool. Once you get over the 'my copper will melt before this @#$% solder...' stage, it's sort of fun.


----------



## BMyers (Oct 9, 2009)

A little more work tonight. finished banjos and steam feed to engine. 
(sorry about the crappy cell photo)
Now to make a pressure relief and goodall valve
3/8" pipe caps make nice little domes


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 9, 2009)

stickpoke stickpoke stickpoke ;D


----------



## BMyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Vernon,
The cracker project (and Hoglet) is on hold indefinitely. I took a job in Iowa. The shop is in shambles until I get it set back up in my new local. I sold one mill and maybe a lathe. I will post more progress when it happens


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new job, I hope it goes well. Not hurrying your Cracker, I just haven't done anything on mine in a few weeks, and wanted to see more locomotive stuff. ;D


----------



## BMyers (Jan 26, 2010)

Nothing to report on the build. I am now in Iowa. The shop is setting on a trailer in Ohio. The plan is to move the machines over Easter weekend. I hope to be making chips again in May. Until then, I lurk on here a lot.
BTW, all my engines survived the move unharmed !


----------



## Diy89 (Jan 26, 2010)

What part of Iowa? I have served time in Fort Dodge, although it was very short! 
BTW, what is the material the boiler is sitting on?
This is my next project....after i clear a few.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 26, 2010)

Glad to hear the move is going well. ;D


----------



## BMyers (Jan 26, 2010)

Diy89  said:
			
		

> What part of Iowa? I have served time in Fort Dodge, although it was very short!
> BTW, what is the material the boiler is sitting on?


I am NE of Story City. The material is Micarta board.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 26, 2010)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> Nothing to report on the build. I am now in Iowa. The shop is setting on a trailer in Ohio. The plan is to move the machines over Easter weekend. I hope to be making chips again in May. Until then, I lurk on here a lot.



Excuses excuses. ;D

Glad the engines are good.

Sorry...just a little sensitive cause someone in Idaho thinks I'm doing rubbish right now. :big:


----------



## BMyers (Apr 4, 2010)

Just an update, I am still lurking and reading the posts here. All the amazing work makes me
eager to get my shop running. Everything is moved and in my garage now. The next task is to 
get the machines I am keeping running and sell off some of the excess machines. Hopefully in a few weeks I can 
be back on my cracker project


----------



## BMyers (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been busy the last few weeks. The shop is wired and running. Today, after a 6 month hiatus got back to the Cracker project. First few parts of the safety are made.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad you're back. That Cracker is looking awesome.


----------



## J. Tranter (Apr 18, 2010)

Where did you get the plans for the saftey valve?

John T.


----------



## BMyers (Apr 18, 2010)

Borrowed it from the Idris locomotive plans


----------



## TarheelTom (Apr 18, 2010)

Is the boiler just built from different sizes of copper pipe?

Tom


----------



## BMyers (Apr 18, 2010)

TarheelTom  said:
			
		

> Is the boiler just built from different sizes of copper pipe?
> 
> Tom


Basically. You can search other Cracker builds for more boiler build details


----------



## BMyers (Apr 24, 2010)

Little more work on the Cracker this morning.
Domed the 3/8" Pipe cap so it looks more locomotive like:





Fill bung under the dome:





Completed the relief valve:


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice build.

How did you "Dome" the copper pipe cap?

SAM


----------



## BMyers (Apr 24, 2010)

Sam,
I turned a punch with the radius I wanted that fit the ID of the pipe cap. I annealed the copper. Placed it upside down on a chunk of pine. Slide the punch inside and smacked the punch with a BFH


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 24, 2010)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> Sam,
> I turned a punch with the radius I wanted that fit the ID of the pipe cap. I annealed the copper. Placed it upside down on a chunk of pine. Slide the punch inside and smacked the punch with a BFH



BFH, I have several of those. Usually, when ever I use a BFH, it makes the problem worse.


----------



## BMyers (Jun 6, 2010)

I spent this morning in the shop. Finished making the burner copying a design Shred posted a while back.
First firing was successful in my opinion


----------



## xo18thfa (Jun 6, 2010)

Good to see the Cracker project going again. Burner looks good. What size jet orifice did you use? Mr Glaser does not really specify where the fuel tank is. Where are you going to put it? 

Bob


----------



## BMyers (Jun 6, 2010)

I will have to measure the orifice, i checked the one on my butane torch and copied it. I am going to do something like Shred and put it on the left rear of the frame. I need to mock up the cab in paper to see how everything will work


----------



## shred (Jun 6, 2010)

Burner looks good. It should roar when you put in the boiler.

I looked around for places to put the gas tank, and if you build it according to the original plans, in the cab is about the only spot left unless you build a tender. The other option is lengthening the frames and sticking the tank underneath, but that takes a bit of pre-planning


----------



## BMyers (Oct 3, 2010)

No one warned me about the mosquitos in Iowa ! Anyhow the weather was cool enough and bug free to get back on the cracker. Finished the fuel tank and dry fit to the frame. I think this will be the final location but I am not going to attach it until I mock up the cab.


----------



## jolijar (Oct 4, 2010)

are there plans or a kit available for this? I think it looks so cool. Keep up the great work.


----------



## BMyers (Oct 4, 2010)

http://home.iae.nl/users/summer/16mmngm/Articles_htms/Cracker.htm


----------



## xo18thfa (Oct 4, 2010)

Lookin' sweeeet.


----------



## shred (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool.. Won't be too long now.


----------



## BMyers (Oct 17, 2010)

Made some more progess today the fuel tank is permanently mounted, bumpers are made and the condensate exhaust is made. I need to remember the camera in the shop for some "action" photos


----------



## BMyers (Oct 23, 2010)

Little more work on the Cracker this morning. I decided to stay with the traditional cab. Having a hard time deciding how to finish, I kinda hate to paint it. I am close to getting back on the Hoglet if I can find prints (the only thing lost in the move )


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice build. I'm not a train kind of guy, but you have done some very nice work there. I am looking foreward to seeing it run on steam---Brian


----------



## shred (Oct 23, 2010)

Yea, I debated painting mine for a long time after building it, but finally did and I'm happy how it turned out. Go for it! You can always strip it later


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking great.
I particularly like the detail on the cylinder...that is...the open section. I hadn't seen that before.


----------

